# My New Mosquito



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

I jumped fairly quickly into this whole micro skiff thing and ended up buying an "inventory" Mosquito from Beavertail. I saw their ad on their site for what looked like the perfect boat for me as an inventory one but it had actually already just sold but Liz said she had another one just like it that was just coming out of the finishing stage.

It was really kinda perfect because not only did I get the boat I saw on the site that I really liked (as far as color, etc.) but I also got to add my mods to it which were:

Pole caddy on platform
Upgraded GPS to an NSS9 Evo 3 (have an Evo 3 on my other boat and love it)
N2k integration between Simrad and Zuke
Tilt steering wheel
Relocate trim tab controls (just personal preference)
Double rod holders on side of console
Six foot power pole
Cannot say enough good things about Liz and Will (and Eric) at Beavertail. Just great folks to work with.

The back story of how I got here (from my intro post)...

Been fishing salt water for the better part of 50 years. Grew up on the flats of the middle Texas coast (Rockport) chasing tailing reds then moved to NC and migrated to doing most of my fishing in the Florida Keys - travelling there every year with my kids.

Now have been lucky enough to get a place in Islamorada and do a lot more fishing out of that area. I had a Redfisher 18 for about 17 years when fishing with my kids (I know, there is nothing "micro" about that "skiff") but moved to a bay boat (Robalo Cayman 226) about 2 1/2 years ago. I absolutely love that boat and everything it can do (including getting pretty shallow as it will float in about 12") but I really miss my true flats fishing.

Which finally brings me to what I'm doing here . In my research for a smaller boat for me to fish the Islamorada/EGNP flats, threads on this site kept popping up and had tons of good info so, now that I have my very own "micro skiff" on order, I've gone ahead and registered here since I lurked for a while and got so much out of it.​And, here she is:


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Congrats on happy purchase


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Awesome!! love this boat


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## TooOldTo (Aug 21, 2019)

Congratulations. All the best on your relationship with her.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

ebr said:


> I jumped fairly quickly into this whole micro skiff thing and ended up buying an "inventory" Mosquito from Beavertail. I saw their ad on their site for what looked like the perfect boat for me as an inventory one but it had actually already just sold but Liz said she had another one just like it that was just coming out of the finishing stage.
> 
> It was really kinda perfect because not only did I get the boat I saw on the site that I really liked (as far as color, etc.) but I also got to add my mods to it which were:
> 
> ...


Oh, you got that green one - I think they call it Kiwi Squeeze? I had looked at that one online and thought that I would like to pop down there and see it. I wondered how much contrast the topsides would have and it seems like a good contrast. Sounds like they did a lot of accommodations to what you wanted to add/change. Great skiff - enjoy!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ol’ boy got the matching Yeti cup too! Beautiful skiff, enjoy her.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats. You'll really enjoy that new addition. Happy Mosquito owner for 2 years now.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Beautiful. I too am thinking about moving to the BT Mosquito and have been looking at those inventory they have on their website. Please post more of what you like and don't like as I am looking at about January to make a move on a boat like that.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Congrats on the new skiff, I have always liked that kiwi/kiwi light color combo!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Beautiful boat. Congrats.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

Rooster said:


> Oh, you got that green one - I think they call it Kiwi Squeeze? I had looked at that one online and thought that I would like to pop down there and see it. I wondered how much contrast the topsides would have and it seems like a good contrast. Sounds like they did a lot of accommodations to what you wanted to add/change. Great skiff - enjoy!


Yes - in some lighting conditions, you can't even really tell the top isn't white so it works really well I think - just basically a softer look.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Ol’ boy got the matching Yeti cup too! Beautiful skiff, enjoy her.


LOL. Actually, that was pre-existing as my Cayman 226 is pretty much the same color so everything fits nicely in the family .


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

Padre said:


> Beautiful. I too am thinking about moving to the BT Mosquito and have been looking at those inventory they have on their website. Please post more of what you like and don't like as I am looking at about January to make a move on a boat like that.


I've only spent basically three days on her but, so far, I'm very happy. The first two days were pretty much just rote engine break-in (first five hours) and fairly boring. The first three hours I did in the Bradenton area on a pretty sloppy day and I will say that running at 3000 rpm in a 15-20mph cross wind is not the best situation for this boat. It was sitting just below plane so I pretty much got soaked. Interestingly, though, if I had had someone else with me in the forward jump seat they would have been fine - even in this worst-case condition. That seat stayed pretty much dry.

Once I was able to go over 3k the boat runs quite dry and even handles chop very well (trim the bow down and it will cut right into the waves). I ran all the way from the WWS back to Flamingo in a moderate chop and stayed completely dry and made great time (also only burned 3 gallons which is really great compared to my 250 Vmax on the other boat).

When I got "in the back" I poled her up onto the flats and it was really quite easy to pole her where ever I wanted. Caught several nice snook in about 12" of water and had an all around awesome first real fishing day on her.

Only "complaint" - and it really isn't one because I was expecting this and I understand the trade-off - is that she is fairly "tippy". It is a fairly narrow boat so that's just how its going to be. This doesn't really bother me but I know I will have to be careful to warn some of my more clumsy fishing friends when they first get on her. Also, anticipate having to keep them in line on the bow so they don't throw me off the platform jumping around up there - I'm not a super practiced poller so I can definitely see that happening...

The upside of that is how easily she poles and how well you can carve out turns and navigate where ever you need to.


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

I dont think you will find anyone on this site that has a negative thing to say about Liz, Will and Eric all great people.
That is the same color I had for my mosquito but the cap was Kiwi Light like it so much I went with the same colors on my BT Vengeance.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats. Yes, the Mosquito really likes to run, or fly more appropriately. Get it up on top and use the tabs and it "bites" a chop. And agree with PeteS, the BT folks are wonderful to deal with. 

Hope you get plenty of slime on the new ride!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats, she's pretty!


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

Pete - mine is "Kiwi Light" on the cap as well. It just looks like a soft white in daylight conditions. I think it works really well.


----------



## pointblank (Nov 9, 2017)

Love that color combo, looks great!!


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

ebr said:


> I've only spent basically three days on her but, so far, I'm very happy. The first two days were pretty much just rote engine break-in (first five hours) and fairly boring. The first three hours I did in the Bradenton area on a pretty sloppy day and I will say that running at 3000 rpm in a 15-20mph cross wind is not the best situation for this boat. It was sitting just below plane so I pretty much got soaked. Interestingly, though, if I had had someone else with me in the forward jump seat they would have been fine - even in this worst-case condition. That seat stayed pretty much dry.
> 
> Once I was able to go over 3k the boat runs quite dry and even handles chop very well (trim the bow down and it will cut right into the waves). I ran all the way from the WWS back to Flamingo in a moderate chop and stayed completely dry and made great time (also only burned 3 gallons which is really great compared to my 250 Vmax on the other boat).
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to Post your thoughts on the BT Mosquito. ... I too am considering the same Mosquito skiff. ... Like you, I love the Kiwi green & Kiwi Light combination. .... I am into my 2nd Pathfinder's & I plan to keep the current PF & simply add the skiff to allow me access to shallower water. ..... My biggest concerns have been "how dry the ride of the Mosquito is?" & "how tippy the skiff is, especially from the poling platform?" ... The folks @ BT seem to be very accommodating & knowledgable about shallow water specs. Everyone I speak w/ who owns a BT regardless of model is very happy and satisfied. I am retired, in my late 60's, not at all overweight, in very good shape for my age and feel also I am very agile for my age, but, ... I am not getting any younger and my biggest concern is the stability & how tippy the boat is. Any further thoughts, comments, or recommendations will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TxHills (Aug 28, 2019)

ebr said:


> I've only spent basically three days on her but, so far, I'm very happy. The first two days were pretty much just rote engine break-in (first five hours) and fairly boring. The first three hours I did in the Bradenton area on a pretty sloppy day and I will say that running at 3000 rpm in a 15-20mph cross wind is not the best situation for this boat. It was sitting just below plane so I pretty much got soaked. Interestingly, though, if I had had someone else with me in the forward jump seat they would have been fine - even in this worst-case condition. That seat stayed pretty much dry.
> 
> Once I was able to go over 3k the boat runs quite dry and even handles chop very well (trim the bow down and it will cut right into the waves). I ran all the way from the WWS back to Flamingo in a moderate chop and stayed completely dry and made great time (also only burned 3 gallons which is really great compared to my 250 Vmax on the other boat).
> 
> ...


----------



## TxHills (Aug 28, 2019)

EBR, I took delivery of an “inventory” Mosquito back in August. Yes indeed, Liz,Will, and Eric are all exceptionally good with their Customer service and can’t say enough about their welcoming and helpful demeanor. Great people.
My skiff is the ice blue top and bottom. May seem boring but I actually love how the color seems to absorb glare without any heat retention. And I’ve always been a fan of light blues and light greens for Hull color as I believe it helps camo the skiff from close encounters with fish.
The skiff is definitely tippy, and actually a bit wet from the helm position in anything other than a straight on or slightly quartering sea, or a following sea. Just alter your routes! For me, that’s OK because the trade off is a very agile poling skiff with extremely shallow draft, great fuel economy, and a quiet hull. As you mention there are trade offs in the technical poling skiff world. Perhaps this is a skiff for the more experienced skippers and serious fly or artificial anglers who understand that the overall factors are pretty incredible for this hull, and also know how to be stealth in their stance and movement on board....an important factor on any skiff.
FYI, I too grew up in Aransas/Rockport and just finished a 32 day “re-familiarization” run today in that area while dialing in my Mosquito and learning every characteristic.
I guided fly fishing in the late 80’s and early 90‘s while operating a boat dealership and building the Cudacraft skiffs for a couple of years.
While, the Cudacraft was my ultimate skiff, it had more freeboard making it catch a little more wind than the mosquito while poling, but it was as dry as they get. The Mosquito doesn’t know what a breeze is! It just glides and truly does spin on a dime.
Good luck with your new skiff and maybe we’ll cross paths.


----------



## Omar (Feb 4, 2017)

Beautiful boat! Love the colors.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

TxHills said:


> FYI, I too grew up in Aransas/Rockport and just finished a 32 day “re-familiarization” run today in that area while dialing in my Mosquito and learning every characteristic.
> I guided fly fishing in the late 80’s and early 90‘s while operating a boat dealership and building the Cudacraft skiffs for a couple of years.


I was running a 14' "Scooter" back in the late 80's/early 90's and didn't have any money for guides . Did/Do you know James Fox, Ronnie Barker or Tim... (darn it can't remember his last name, maybe Reddon?). Tim my generation while Fox and Ronnie older captains at the time.


----------



## David Carr (Sep 20, 2019)

That thing looks awesome, congratulations.


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

Congratulations on the new addition and I've always liked that color combo! I definitely enjoy my Mosquito and love working with Liz, Will, and Eric!


----------



## LLMflyfisher (Aug 9, 2019)

Congrats. I’m picking mine up Monday morning and bringing it back to South Padre in Texas. Same rig with 6’ power pole. Got plenty of skinny water to go play with it in


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

PeteS said:


> I dont think you will find anyone on this site that has a negative thing to say about Liz, Will and Eric all great people.
> That is the same color I had for my mosquito but the cap was Kiwi Light like it so much I went with the same colors on my BT Vengeance.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

I am thinking about a BT Mosquito also. I have had the opportunity to fish out of a BT Vengeance and have taken a short ride (on a windy day) in a BT Strike. I have only looked at the Mosquito; never been in (1) yet. ..... With all the good comments on the Mosquito, I have been cautioned and told the Mosquito can be tippy and have read a couple Posts confirming this. I am curious what your reason was for going from a 2017 Mosquito to a 2019 Vengeance? .... I have a 24 ft. bay boat that I plan to keep. Primarily I fish by myself and am looking for a boat I can get shallower with but concerned about stability as I get older. My interest towards the Mosquito started as I felt the Vengeance would be too close to my bay boat. Maybe I am wrong?


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

Buffalo Bob said:


> I have a 24 ft. bay boat that I plan to keep. Primarily I fish by myself and am looking for a boat I can get shallower with but concerned about stability as I get older. My interest towards the Mosquito started as I felt the Vengeance would be too close to my bay boat. Maybe I am wrong?


I know you weren't asking me but I'm in that exact same "boat(s)" [pun intended].

I have a Robalo 226 that I love and am keeping for all-around fishing and going offshore (and fishing with more than one other person). But I really missed my true shallow-water fishing and wanted a smaller platform for this and for fishing by myself.

I expect most of my Mosquito time to be solo (which is why I added the pole caddy and power pole). The boat can be called "tippy" but it's not like you are going to fall out of it easily . For a solo platform, I felt the Mosquito was just about perfect and I found poling it around to be very easy (in my one day of use so far).

I felt the micro was too small (for running across Florida Bay) and the other options were, as you were thinking, just too close to my bay boat. However, I never really even considered one of the others seriously so I am also interested in Pete's reasons for the switch.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Tippy is relative. When tied to the dock and you step on the edge of the gunwale, yes, you can feel the lean. But at rest I have no issues from walking from stern to the bow or vice versa feeling like I'm going overboard. I fished yesterday in 2-3 foot rollers using a sea anchor to slow my drift. Could move about with ease.

I owned a BT Micro for a year before the Mosquito. It was 10 inches narrower beam and what I would call tippy. Still a great little skinny water skiff. You have to expect some trade-offs for low power requirement, shallow draft and easy poling.


----------



## LLMflyfisher (Aug 9, 2019)

Zika said:


> Tippy is relative. When tied to the dock and you step on the edge of the gunwale, yes, you can feel the lean. But at rest I have no issues from walking from stern to the bow or vice versa feeling like I'm going overboard. I fished yesterday in 2-3 foot rollers using a sea anchor to slow my drift. Could move about with ease.
> 
> I owned a BT Micro for a year before the Mosquito. It was 10 inches narrower beam and what I would call tippy. Still a great little skinny water skiff. You have to expect some trade-offs for low power requirement, shallow draft and easy poling.





LLMflyfisher said:


> Congrats. I’m picking mine up Monday morning and bringing it back to South Padre in Texas. Same rig with 6’ power pole. Got plenty of skinny water to go play with it in





ebr said:


> I jumped fairly quickly into this whole micro skiff thing and ended up buying an "inventory" Mosquito from Beavertail. I saw their ad on their site for what looked like the perfect boat for me as an inventory one but it had actually already just sold but Liz said she had another one just like it that was just coming out of the finishing stage.
> 
> It was really kinda perfect because not only did I get the boat I saw on the site that I really liked (as far as color, etc.) but I also got to add my mods to it which were:
> 
> ...


Somebody get me an exterminator cause there’s a Mosquito in my garage. Sorry guys, couldn’t resist. Tippy/wet or not, she’s gonna be awesome.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

Whoop! Yep, it is awesome so far.


----------



## LLMflyfisher (Aug 9, 2019)

No


ebr said:


> Whoop! Yep, it is awesome so far.


 No hours meter on these?


----------



## gh_estero (Feb 22, 2019)

Awesome boat! We met briefly at the 7-11 on Alico road. I just picked up my second Mosquito about a month ago and love it.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Huge congrats!! Its beautiful!!! Had mine for a hair over a year and we absolutely love it. I too think "tippy" is relative. I find it pretty stable for its size, and quite capable in many of the conditions Ive been in. We can dry launch it just about anywhere. Its a very dry boat, however, I may get a spray or two on a windy day hitting a cross chop, but Ive had that happen in many different skiffs. With two guys, full tank of fuel and fly gear for the day, Im seeing 33-34 mph with the Suzuki 60. Fuel economy is amazing, I used to think my fuel gauge was broke when we first got it. Im at 120 hours on it now, and not one single problem or complaint with the boat. It handles chop with ease, turns on rails, runs skinny and poles so shallow and quiet, I sometimes laugh. For us, its been an amazing little boat. And it goes without saying about the customer service from Will and Liz. Wishing you many many happy days on the water with it!!


----------



## LLMflyfisher (Aug 9, 2019)

LLMflyfisher said:


> No
> 
> No hours meter on these?


Guy, easy hours meter install


----------



## LLMflyfisher (Aug 9, 2019)

LLMflyfisher said:


> View attachment 97880
> View attachment 97882
> View attachment 97884
> 
> Guy, easy hours meter install


And so my bro Frank sees one of these posted here and decides to make one for my skiff. Removeable. Perfect.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

LLMflyfisher said:


> No
> 
> No hours meter on these?


I tied my engine into my Evo 3 so that it has the engine hours on it.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

gh_estero said:


> Awesome boat! We met briefly at the 7-11 on Alico road. I just picked up my second Mosquito about a month ago and love it.


Yes we did! Nice talking to you.


----------



## LLMflyfisher (Aug 9, 2019)

LLMflyfisher said:


> And so my bro Frank sees one of these posted here and decides to make one for my skiff. Removeable. Perfect.
> View attachment 99318
> View attachment 99320


After banging the pole up against the platform once or twice, we decided to wrap the back of the platform with paracord with the intention of dampening the sound.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

LLMflyfisher said:


> After banging the pole up against the platform once or twice, we decided to wrap the back of the platform with paracord with the intention of dampening the sound.
> View attachment 105286


Never saw that before...pretty clever!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats LLMflyfisher! Would love to fish some more in your home waters! 

Continue to be impressed with mine (side console) as to how shallow it floats and how easy it poles. Got right on top of a tailing 40-inch bull red the other day. It spurred my spoon, but still a stealthy approach.


----------



## LLMflyfisher (Aug 9, 2019)

Zika said:


> Congrats LLMflyfisher! Would love to fish some more in your home waters!
> 
> Continue to be impressed with mine (side console) as to how shallow it floats and how easy it poles. Got right on top of a tailing 40-inch bull red the other day. It spurred my spoon, but still a stealthy approach.


That’s what it’s all about!


----------



## pointblank (Nov 9, 2017)

LLMflyfisher said:


> After banging the pole up against the platform once or twice, we decided to wrap the back of the platform with paracord with the intention of dampening the sound.
> View attachment 105286


That’s awesome, was it difficult to do?


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Yeah, I like that too! Interesting.


----------



## LLMflyfisher (Aug 9, 2019)

pointblank said:


> That’s awesome, was it difficult to do?


Not difficult. Tutorial on YouTube with some time/patience.


----------

